

Joyent: eBay chooses Node.js as the runtime stack in ql.io - zengr
http://joyeur.com/2011/11/30/ebay-chooses-node-js-as-the-runtime-stack-in-ql-io-a-data-retrieval-and-aggregation-gateway-for-http-apis/

======
antipax
Pretty hilarious, considering the author of "node.js is cancer" works for eBay

~~~
zengr
Duh. The author's (of node is cancer) point view is not the company's point
view.

